# Male or Female Socolofi??



## ratbones86 (Jun 29, 2012)

The blue one in the bag


















These pics are all of the same fish. Im 99% sure its a socolofi but not sure if its male or female. I just got it last night and it was in a mixed tank along with a cobalt blue zebra which i got and also n albino red zeba which is one sexy fish imo, at least mine is. Ill post a pic of him in the malawi section  Anyways id would be great and thanks!!!


----------



## kendallikeeper (Jan 28, 2013)

Definitely looks socolofi like but if it came from a mixed tank there is always the possibility of a hybrid, as for sex it looks to me like a female but none of these pics are really good enough to tell.


----------



## ratbones86 (Jun 29, 2012)

yeah i thought hybrid s well butt hen i got to looking and i've had a socolofi before and it looks A LOT like it and i also looked on the net at pictures and it looks alot like the socolofi but just not sure on male or female


----------



## ratbones86 (Jun 29, 2012)

Ok here are some more pictures of the socolofi donno if they are any better but here they are


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Looks like possible female, but could still be male. There is no magic way to tell from a pic, Socolfi are mostly monomorphic but males will tend to look more male like.


----------



## ratbones86 (Jun 29, 2012)

yeah this fish is about 2" right now so i was just wondering if anyone could tell. My last one i had, before my tank crashed cus of my mo overfeeding, it's black bar on is dorsal fin was A LOT more predominate. This little feller i dont even see the black line on the dorsal fin period. Which is why im in question lol.


----------

